

Now Backed By Andreessen and More, OpenCoin Looks To Build A Better Bitcoin - mxack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/11/now-backed-by-andreessen-more-opencoin-looks-to-build-a-better-bitcoin-and-a-universal-payment-ecosystem/

======
CDokolas
Why does there seem to be some confusion between opencoin.org and OpenCoin
Inc. (ripple)? opencoin.org is NOT ripple (as the site states here:
<http://opencoin.org/Members/jhb/opencoin-and-ripple>)!

